# Anyone have one of these litter trays?



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Ive been looking up these litter trays i like the look of them but im abit uncertain wherever to buy one, at the moment my cats have got the litter trays with a lid on, and the cat flap and i use Cat San litter and half a bag tends to fill the tray, And these litter trays i was looking at i like the look of them, but wondered how much litter they would use!?

Heres a site with some pictures i found on google: 
i typed in booda dome cleanstep cat box

Cat Litter Box - Cat Lover Litter Supplies at Cat Fancy Gifts

What do you guys think of these litter trays, just wanted your opinions? 

and i seen this on amazon
CatGenie 120 Self-Washing Self-Flushing Cat Box: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
looks pretty amazing


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Some people have too much money


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

I might be temped with the ~£45 one but spending over £200 on a litter tray? Yes, some people have too much money. But then if I had a spare £200, I might get it if I see one working.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

That site seemed a little expensive - this one may be a little cheaper but if you can get to a cat show you may find it a little cheaper again!

Booda cleanstep cat litter boxes

I do like those Booda ones but having Raggies I don't think there is much room to manoeuvre  I think for a small/medium size cat they are great.

I have heard of two people who had those self cleaning type of litter trays and weren't overly impressed.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys 

yeah i dont want to buy the £200 i think it looks great though, but there could be so many problems and things that could go wrong with it!

i prefer the litter trays that you clean yourself lol 

Just wanted to ask what you guys thought of the Booda litter trays?!
i may get one from Zoo Plus or Amazon, but not sure yet, wanted to see what you guys thought of them 

x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't not yet anyway, these were recommended to me quite a while ago but I opted for this: -

Amazon.com: Good Pet Stuff Hidden Litter Litter Box: Pet Supplies

It looks more pleasing to the eye in my hallway than the plastic hooded corner litter tray. I face the opening to the corner so which ever door I come through I don't see the opening.


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Very cleaver who ever designed it, shame its not a bit cheaper


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

The cat toilet is amazing, I have to admit that is a lot of money though.

I think I will stick with a cat litter shovel and plastic bag.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

sskmick said:


> I don't not yet anyway, these were recommended to me quite a while ago but I opted for this: -
> 
> Amazon.com: Good Pet Stuff Hidden Litter Litter Box: Pet Supplies
> 
> It looks more pleasing to the eye in my hallway than the plastic hooded corner litter tray. I face the opening to the corner so which ever door I come through I don't see the opening.


Wow that is amazing litter tray, lf people come round they would assume its a plant haha that is really clever, really like that 
Is it only in America?

Im having a series think about it, and might buy the Booda litter tray, 
but obviously keep my old one just incase theres any problems or anything!
i was thinking of getting it in this colour: Dome, Cleanstep Cat Box in Iris: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

sskmick said:


> The cat toilet is amazing, I have to admit that is a lot of money though.
> 
> I think I will stick with a cat litter shovel and plastic bag.


i agree, its way out of my budget lol, and i would be worried if it went faulty or something went wrong for that price, ill be sticking with litter trays lol


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

I love the booda cleanstep one! I have a moggy, a Ragdoll, and my biggest Persian boy weighs over 5 and a half kilos, and is really fluffy, and he goes in it fine too! I love it!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

*Amber* said:


> I love the booda cleanstep one! I have a moggy, a Ragdoll, and my biggest Persian boy weighs over 5 and a half kilos, and is really fluffy, and he goes in it fine too! I love it!


Awwww thats great, so they have no problems with it?
what colour did you get yours in ?


----------

